# Going to miss him...



## yillt (Jan 2, 2016)

Unfortunately we have to sell our cat of eight years due to my allergies. We also have to get rid of our three beautiful pet rats. I know many people find rats repulsive but they are very friendly and gentle creatures when you get to know them. I do not believe in getting rid of animals but sadly we have to due to my asthma and allergies worsening. I am spending some quality time with him before he is taken away and I hate the fact that I can't get to close to him. Luckily my little tortoise does not have any fur. (If any one is interested in buying him please message me. I live in London and will only sell him to someone that I can meet beforehand.)


----------



## dmmj (Jan 2, 2016)

nice thing about tortoises they are hypoallergenic. sorry to hear you have to get rid of your cat.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 2, 2016)

yillt said:


> Unfortunately we have to sell our cat of eight years due to my allergies. We also have to get rid of our three beautiful pet rats. I know many people find rats repulsive but they are very friendly and gentle creatures when you get to know them. I do not believe in getting rid of animals but sadly we have to due to my asthma and allergies worsening. I am spending some quality time with him before he is taken away and I hate the fact that I can't get to close to him. Luckily my little tortoise does not have any fur. (If any one is interested in buying him please message me. I live in London and will only sell him to someone that I can meet beforehand.)


I had a close friend that was horribly allergic to her cats. HORRIBLY! She had been allergic her whole life, but loved them. My crazy friend kept four indoor cats at home and went to get an allergy shot every Monday just to keep the allergies at bay. With the shot, she was able to live a normal life and keep acquiring her beloved pets.

My brother in law also has a cat allergy. His weren't as severe as my friend's. His allergies actually improved over the years of living with cats and other animals. His family avoided them while he was growing up and his allergies continued. When he started dating my sister, he tried to get her to get rid of her cat, but she told him they were "a set" and wouldn't budge. He loved her and his body seemed to become more acclimated over time. Now, he's married and lives in a house full of animals with less severe allergies.

Before you give away your beloved pets, I would chat with your parents and revisit with a doctor to see if there are things that could be done to make you more comfortable with animals in the home. You could always keep your bedroom door closed, so you had a "hair free" zone and I'm sure medication would help you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 2, 2016)

yillt said:


> Unfortunately we have to sell our cat of eight years due to my allergies. We also have to get rid of our three beautiful pet rats. I know many people find rats repulsive but they are very friendly and gentle creatures when you get to know them. I do not believe in getting rid of animals but sadly we have to due to my asthma and allergies worsening. I am spending some quality time with him before he is taken away and I hate the fact that I can't get to close to him. Luckily my little tortoise does not have any fur. (If any one is interested in buying him please message me. I live in London and will only sell him to someone that I can meet beforehand.)



My heart aches for you. He's a beautiful cat....I have 2


----------



## yillt (Jan 2, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> I had a close friend that was horribly allergic to her cats. HORRIBLY! She had been allergic her whole life, but loved them. My crazy friend kept four indoor cats at home and went to get an allergy shot every Monday just to keep the allergies at bay. With the shot, she was able to live a normal life and keep acquiring her beloved pets.
> 
> My brother in law also has a cat allergy. His weren't as severe as my friend's. His allergies actually improved over the years of living with cats and other animals. His family avoided them while he was growing up and his allergies continued. When he started dating my sister, he tried to get her to get rid of her cat, but she told him they were "a set" and wouldn't budge. He loved her and his body seemed to become more acclimated over time. Now, he's married and lives in a house full of animals with less severe allergies.
> 
> Before you give away your beloved pets, I would chat with your parents and revisit with a doctor to see if there are things that could be done to make you more comfortable with animals in the home. You could always keep your bedroom door closed, so you had a "hair free" zone and I'm sure medication would help you.


Thank you. We visited the doctor and she was actually VERY discouraging. Since I was about four I have wanted to be a vet and she replied by saying 'choose another career, you'll never be able to be a vet with allergies.' I did listen and now I am aiming to be a doctor but I don't believe that she will be able to help in any way. Thank you anyway though


----------

